# What product is most associated with your city?



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Coca-Cola is headquartered in Atlanta and is arguably Atlanta's most associated product. What product is your city most associated with?


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

Robertson screws are made here in Milton. 
Back in my actual home of Saint John, New Brunswick: Moosehead Beer, or Irving Oil Limited.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

In Ahemdabad, India, the most associated product are textiles from the Reliance group, especially the sarees.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

LA - Movies


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg: 
- Holsten Beer, Germany's Export beer brand #2
- Copper
- newsmagazine "Spiegel", tabloid "BILD" and newspaper "WELT"
- Airbus planes
- coffee and tea


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Mumbai :Bollywood and the "Dibbawalas"(try googling, its amazing).


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Oil


----------



## Sounder (Oct 10, 2002)

Seattle - jumbo jets, coffee (Starbucks Coffee in particular), music, & computer software / video games


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Boston - seafood and technology and those medical research stuff.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Apparel(Polo, Nautica)


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

netanya-diamonds


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Nantes :


----------



## RJowell (Jun 29, 2005)

In the Philippines, the probably one of the best beers in the world, SAN MIGUEL BEER, and the ever popular JOLLIBEE Fastfood chain are some of the local products that associate with Manila, and of course the whole Philippines at that.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Zurich: Banking, boarding schools, chocolate and cheese! =)


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Kockums Submarines:









and football players (for example Zlatan Ibrahimovic)!:


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Antwerp:
- Diamonds;
- Everything that has to do with a port (4th largest in the world, 2nd in Europe);
- De Coninck beer. The brewery is about 1 km from my house :cheers: ;
- Minerva cars. Those were of such a good quality that everyone had one, but no reparations were needed, so the factory had to close. Afterwards, people could go nowhere if they had problems with their car;
- Fast-food restaurant chain 'Quick'. Belgium is one of the few countries who don't have Mac Donald's at the top of fast food;
- Antwerp Cathedral Choir, one of the best choirs in Belgium (and I'm a member ^^);
- The current KBC was the 1st skyscraper on the European continent.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Milwaukee. Our two most famous products are two things that shouldnt be used together!


----------



## schreiwalker (May 13, 2005)

my hometown of Bethlehem, PA was famous for Steel (Bethlehem Steel, formerly number 2 steelmaker in the world), and peeps. Yes, we are the one and only producer of that gross rubbery concoction.


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

Beer!


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

*Orlando, Florida*

Disney World
Universal Studios Orlando
Sea World Orlando
Darden Restaurants Headquarters (Red Lobster, Olive Garden, Bahama Breeze and Smokey Bones Barbeque)


----------

